# Ajuda



## pedrointhehouse (1 Abr 2011 às 14:46)

Sendo este o meu primeiro post e desconhecendo ainda os cantos à casa peço desde já desculpa se este tópico está no local incorrecto.

Estou a pensar instalar um moinho de vento "daqueles do antigamente" para bombear água de um furo e preciso confirmar quais os valores médios anuais da velocidade do vento para a zona para ter ideia da quantidade de água que posso extrair e até para dimensionar o bicho.

Desconheço onde posso obter tal informação e daí o pedido de ajuda. O terreno onde estou a pensar instalar o moinho fica junto a Estremoz (onde ao que parece até existe um estação metereológica).

Agradeço desde já qualquer ajuda
Pedro


----------

